Ask HN: Would MDs diagnose/prescribe better with more machine learning? - HillaryBriss
======
HillaryBriss
i.e. do people in the HN community think that their doctors would do a better
job if they leveraged ML in some form? do doctors rely too much on their own
personal in-brain understanding?

~~~
PaulHoule
Probably, but in most cases it would be a small gain.

Maybe "Watson for Cancer" would get you a 55% survival rate instead of a 50%
survival rate. Just doing the study to prove it is 5% better would cost
billions!

The low-hanging fruit is things like

* getting people to really take their maintenance meds

* avoiding stupid mistakes such as [https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2963580/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2963580/)

